

Taking TODOs from code to tickets/stories - oceanician
http://oceansaremadefromstreams.posterous.com/a-system-to-parse-a-code-basess-todos-and-cre
This is mainly aimed at people who have lots of TODOs in their code.<p>Not primarily those that don't.<p>You'll probably be wanting to use a ticketing system like Redmine or Trac too.<p>All feedback welcome, though pref not too many flames for NOT putting TODOs in code, though I try to address that in the blog post. Thanks.
======
oceanician
This is mainly aimed at people who have lots of TODOs in their code.

Not primarily those that don't.

You'll probably be wanting to use a ticketing system like Redmine or Trac too.

All feedback welcome, though pref not too many flames for NOT putting TODOs in
code, though I try to address that in the blog post. Thanks.

